# A Cool Slingshot Made In China



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

do you like it? this only to show the slingshot made in china, and i am not a salesmen.

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]304 stainless steel ！[/background]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I am not like it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I am not like it also, too.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is a rather unique design. But my tastes run to more plain slingshots ... it is a bit too fancy for me. It looks like it is suitable only for tubes, and would not take flat bands. However, I am sure there are many who would like it.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool to have in a collection...
But i rather have a Y shaped natural.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like slingshot bling for a bratz type of person . sorry alyouge, not my thing.


----------



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> It is a rather unique design. But my tastes run to more plain slingshots ... it is a bit too fancy for me. It looks like it is suitable only for tubes, and would not take flat bands. However, I am sure there are many who would like it.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


You are right! is design for tubes! 
In china, tubes is very [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Popular![/background]


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I smell a salesman.


----------



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> I smell a salesman.


you nose is very good!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> looks like slingshot bling for a bratz type of person . sorry alyouge, not my thing.


+10


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alyouge said:


> I smell a salesman.


you nose is very good!
[/quote]i think we all smelled the same salesman, now that we have the truth, please do not make any further posts of this nature or i will just pull the posts before you are given any consideration.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was 99.9% sure it was a salesman or some sort of spam, but since he didnt link a site and just showed a pic, i held my judgement . if he or any other slingshot pimp would just came straight out and say that he would like our opinion on a sales item of his and if he could post it, then id be alright with it .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> i was 99.9% sure it was a salesman or some sort of spam, but since he didnt link a site and just showed a pic, i held my judgement . if he or any other slingshot pimp would just came straight out and say that he would like our opinion on a sales item of his and if he could post it, then id be alright with it .


honesty does go a long way. its not that bad looking, i could wear it next to my extra large diamond studded clock necklace, it would set off my stainless teeth nicely.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newcon, i accidently misread your response, i forgot the "l" in the word clock . i was like " 







" at first, i couldnt believe what i just read, and then i was "  







" , my [email protected]@ery holds no bounds.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> newcon, i accidently misread your response, i forgot the "l" in the word clock . i was like "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwmmmm at least now my good name is still intact! but lets talk about where your mind takes you?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my mind ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> my mind ?


man i havent heard that in a while, gonna have to hook up my headphone rig! the guy eating the ham on a toothpick made me hungry!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a dankung and a bedazzlers offspring, it would look better without the bling


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> newcon, i accidently misread your response, i forgot the "l" in the word clock . i was like "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second the above... I miss read the work clock also









shiny disco balls....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

**** necklace funny!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong with the product, it's a tube slingshot.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

nope chome don't get you home boy and flash don't last.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

inkspot said:


> nope chome don't get you home boy and flash don't last.


wel said! very well said!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I do not like it. It is fancier than I like, but my complaint is in the manufacture. Keep in mind photos can be deceptive. It appears to have been cast leaving well defined corners that I have no doubt will bite into my hand with higher draw weights. No thanks, I don’t need the pain. Being cast the metals could be soft and my first task would be to take a file or grinder and put a well defined radius on those corners. I suspect that it is zinc, which I have no problems with although some might other than I can not blacken it.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I'm with imperial. If someone wants feedback on an item there considering mass producing then just say so and you'll get everything you need. By trying to sneak in the back door as a member your committing a crime that will see next to no sales from this forum.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

JetBlack said:


> Looks like a dankung and a bedazzlers offspring, it would look better without the bling


Ditto, that's exactly what it is...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Im so glad that no one had deleted this fascinating thread!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

A freaking Butterfly... Maybe when my daughter grows up i guess.


----------



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

XxDollarBillxX said:


> A freaking Butterfly... Maybe when my daughter grows up i guess.


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It is a Spider slingshot![/background]


----------

